# 2210D Tires



## dwfillip (Jan 25, 2005)

I need new front tires (2210D). I will not pay $500+ for a new pair of 10x24 paddy tires, seems too high. Yep I'm tighter than a frogs @$$. Hoye Tractor has a cool package and I like them but $1600 for gray market tractor turf tires, I should have just bit the bullet and went green and yellow to start with. I don't farm rice so the paddy tire is not needed. Not only that but with an FEL the load is very limited with the paddy tires. I need to find out the outside diameter of my patty tire and come up with a easy to find all terrain tire and wheel that works. 4 wheel drive ratios require correct diameters on both the front and rear, the od can change but the ratio cannot. I have a lathe and mill so an adapter is no prob. We (forum folks here) should be able to identify and come up with solutions. I am willing to post prints that anyone can take to a machine shop for fabrication of wheel adapters. I hope ya'll understand my intent. What is the OD spec for 6X14 and 10X24 rice patty tires? What is the drive ration of a Yanmar 2210DLet me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Parker Equipment has the 6.00-14 R1 tires on his web sight for $86. Doesn't seem unreasonable to me. I "think" circumference on those may be about 85". Circumference on 6-14 is 75". Don't have a clue about a 10-24 but a 9.5-24 is 124". Circumference of 6-14 turf tire is 72", circumference of 9.5-24" turf tire is 119". All this off the Firestone ag web sight. Lead on front to rear ratio is suppose to be from about 1% to 6%. Just figuring on 6.00-14 and 9.5-24 tires your ratio would be around 1.52. Don't go to the bank with that.


----------



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

I may be incorrect but my 240D manual shows that I need 10.2/11x24 tires on the rear. I am not sure if yours is the same. But I found some used 11x24 tires and saved about $800. They measure to be the same diameter as my current tires,with only a slightly larger width. May be worth a shot. Paid $100 for two 85% firestone used tires. But I had to do alot of asking tire shops, before anyone had any.


----------

